# remote start run interval?



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes its in the owners man. it can only run for 20 min I was told by dealer.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

It's in the owner's manual. It will run for 10 mins the first time. Once it shuts off, you can perform remote start a second time. After that, if th key has not been put into ignition, remote start will not work.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Why would you want to waste that much gas?


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

You can get it to run for 20 min straight if u do the same steps for start up after it starts the first time.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> You can get it to run for 20 min straight if u do the same steps for start up after it starts the first time.


if you do that it'll only run for approx 11 min. total


should be same as my silverado...it'll run for 10 min

anytime in that period(wait until it has run for 9 min), you do the start sequence again, and it'll run another 10...


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

15 minutes would be more reasonable, even with a 45f ambient temp it's still under 1/4 on the temp gauge after 10 minutes of idling cold... takes forever to warm this little moped engine up


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> 15 minutes would be more reasonable, even with a 45f ambient temp it's still under 1/4 on the temp gauge after 10 minutes of idling cold... takes forever to warm this little moped engine up


Must be the Houston weather, but it warms up really quick, IMO.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Tried to warm up with RS and in 20 degree temp the 2 ten minute intervals didnt do much for the frosty covered windows. I wish the RS could be adjusted to atleast 30 min run time. Not sure if having RS is worth it. In fridget temps its gonna be useless.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow must suck for you guys that have to warm up your cars for 20+ minutes.
Have you guys looked into block heaters?


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Isn't remote start is for warming cold engine parts and fluids before loading said engine. (driving)
I don't think it was ever meant to defrost the windows.
Like Mick says, can you plug in a block heater where your car sits in the cold?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well with frosted windows no ones gonna go driving. So why warm your engine in advance of scraping the windows manually. Seems like wasting gas to me. Ive noticed rear window defrost automatically turns on at a set temp. with the remote start. Guess they want ya to see to back out the driveway but not out the front window to drive anywhere. Wonder why the engineering of a front electric window defroster isnt in the works for cars?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

ls3c6 said:


> 15 minutes would be more reasonable, even with a 45f ambient temp it's still under 1/4 on the temp gauge after 10 minutes of idling cold... takes forever to warm this little moped engine up


According to the owners manual, you can use remote start twice, after which you have to manually start the car before remote start will work again. 

Letting it warm up before driving only wastes gas, and can actually contribute to shorter engine life. Been that way since the '70's. Modern engineering and better lubricants have a lot to do with that. It takes longer to warm up at idle then it does driving, and in the meantime the engine is turning without the car going anywhere.

I start the car, let it run for maybe a minute so that the lubricants get circulating and then ease out onto the road. I've taken all of my vehicles well over 100,000 miles that way.

I did use remote start twice this morning while loading the Cruze for a road trip. There was heavy frost on the windows, so the defrost was set at high speed. Windows were clear enough to drive, and the heated seat had warmed up. The engine fully warmed up after about ten minutes of driving.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> According to the owners manual, you can use remote start twice, after which you have to manually start the car before remote start will work again.
> 
> Letting it warm up before driving only wastes gas, and can actually contribute to shorter engine life. Been that way since the '70's. Modern engineering and better lubricants have a lot to do with that. It takes longer to warm up at idle then it does driving, and in the meantime the engine is turning without the car going anywhere.
> 
> ...


+1. I don't believe it long idling either. I start it and let it run long enough to idle down/cut off the choke. Sometimes I go sooner, but I try not to. If I remember, I'll remote start it as I'm walking up to it so that it'll be ready to go by the time I open the door and get in.


----------



## nds76 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm gonna try using the remote start this am. It's currently 26 degrees and frosty.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

If you leave the car in defrost mode when you turn it off it will defrost the windows on the remote start. I love it in the winter especially if I caught in an ice storm. I haven't used my scraper yet on my car and i will always get a remote start on my future cars. love the remote start!


----------



## TeamSkeezer (Dec 18, 2016)

Subic said:


> Isn't remote start is for warming cold engine parts and fluids before loading said engine. (driving)
> I don't think it was ever meant to defrost the windows.
> Like Mick says, can you plug in a block heater where your car sits in the cold?


 I'm am an MECP Certified autotech and never hear of R/S installed for warming up cold engines/fluids, yes they do, do that, but they are installed for warming up the vehicle for the customer or cooling it down in the summer. Some of the higher end Directed models even have a turbo timer settings that an authorized dealer can set thru what's called a bitwriter.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

My 2017 owners manual says 10 minutes but it would be nice to bump it to 15 minutes for those negative temp nights. I like to get into a warm car with the windows already defrosted without needing to freeze my nuts off scraping the frost off the windows. And it doesn't shorten the lifespan of a newer engine letting everything warm up before driving. That was once a bs hippie argument for excessive pollution but now it's a theoretical "engine lifespan shortened". I'd rather drive in comfort than freezing.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank God for my garage! R/S cant compare to that! Nice and warm every morning... If fact there have been days I forgot to take my coat to work!:xxrotflmao:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

5banger said:


> My 2017 owners manual says 10 minutes but it would be nice to bump it to 15 minutes for those negative temp nights. I like to get into a warm car with the windows already defrosted without needing to freeze my nuts off scraping the frost off the windows. And it doesn't shorten the lifespan of a newer engine letting everything warm up before driving. That was once a bs hippie argument for excessive pollution but now it's a theoretical "engine lifespan shortened". I'd rather drive in comfort than freezing.



Sooo, just restart remotely a second time. The system allows two full cycles.

Rob


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Robby said:


> Sooo, just restart remotely a second time. The system allows two full cycles.
> 
> Rob


yeah. It would be nice not to have to do that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

With the Gen1 cruze remote start does help warm up the car to a point, anything beyond 6-10 minutes will not warm the car any further while idling. Around 5 minutes of idling the car is always above 100F, within a few block of driving the engine will have enough heat to keep the windows defrosted. 5 minutes of idling and 5 minutes of driving the car is typically up to full operating temperatures. 


I would love to hear some Gen2 Cruze owners chime in on warm up times, that integrated exhaust manifold head is suppose to help the engine get to operating temperatures quicker.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

It was -2*F this morning so it took my gen 2 fifteen minutes to get the interior of the car warm (probably 45-50*F inside the car).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I would love to hear some Gen2 Cruze owners chime in on warm up times, that integrated exhaust manifold head is suppose to help the engine get to operating temperatures quicker.


2-3 minutes of driving and you've got heat (on a 16* day). It's awesome. Idling/remote start helps bring the gauge off cold a bit - I've only done 3-5 minutes.


----------



## FredJKeller (Dec 31, 2017)

Because is States like Minnesota where it can get to -20f and a windchill of -40f it takes longer then 10 minutes to get the car warm, today I ran it for both intervals and the engine still did not register any heat on the engine temperature gauge. 
besides that, why would they try to control us, if we want to run a vehicle in the driveway for more then 20 minutes it should be our decision !


----------

